# Pw Missing Jewel



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Hi All.

I noticed last night that one of the jewels from my early 1900's Tho's Russell Hunter PW appears to have done a runner.

It's a swiss 10 jewel (well...9 jewel now) movement. what i think i've heard referred to as a '3 finger bridge' movement cos of the 3...um..fingers forming the bridge. Anyways ..it's one of the jewels on the end of the 'fingers' that's missing.

Just wondered if anyone knew if these were easy to source\replace ? Won't be doing it myself, but hoped to get an idea before sending it off to one of our preferred repair chappies.

Also, is it a bad idea to have the watch running with a jewel missing ?

thanks for any info etc


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I cannot think of a running watch with a jewel missing... and even if it appears to run, the force on the one pivot of that wheel (on the side with the jewel) will destroy it in the near future...

Bad idea!

Andreas


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Send it to a watchmaker to have it replaced. Watch-jewels are found in all kinds of mechanical watches (even modern selfwinding watches) so I imagine it should be pretty easy to replace.

And no, don't run the watch with a missing jewel. Do you drive a car with only three tires?


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

OK. I have to hold my hand up and admit to being a Muppet (and not one of the cool ones either)

It was either the lighting, my eyesight or a very lucid dream ..but on taking another look it is blatantly obvious the the jewel i thought was missing is in fact still very much in place. I guess i was looking right through it and seeing the wheel\pivot below.

So, thanks for the advice guys and my apologies for wasting your time.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

You're welcome. No harm done. We've all looked at watches and thought something was wrong when it wasn't (lord knows I did that once).


----------

